# Has anyone tried the YARDMAX two stage?



## thisnismine (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi first time poster here. I tried to search but didn't find any discussion on this particular two stage snow blower. YARDMAX YB5765 Two-Stage Snow Blower, 6.5 hp, 196cc, 22"
I'm debating if I should give this a shot at $400, it has an loncin engine.

What do you guys think? At this price range, would you rather just get a single stage. I'm located in the NYC area with a one car driveway.


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

I've had my share of experience with a two stage 5hp 22" MTD, and it just sucks. Absolutely no power, or throwing distance. I always had it serviced annually, so I know it was always running well, but it just had no power. I'd recommended a single stage for just a one car driveway. I saw many people with more success working a single stage over me with my two stage. I know you said you were looking at a 6.5hp, but I still think a single stage would be effective for you


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Kinda depends - those Loncin's are pretty nice little Honda knock off's. $400 isn't to bad for a new machine - and it will probably perform just fine. Me personally, I'd look for a nice condition older quality machine fo r $300 range...... although you want to do it in the summer ideally. It depends on how much wet heavy snow you get and what the plow guy leaves you at the end of your driveway. Most of the time I prefer my SS unit - but every now and then the EOD is to much for them..... I live on a busy street that gets plowed a lot.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Thisn,
Welcome to the forum!
and congratulations! you are the first to find a brand-new 100% made in China brand name this winter!
I will go ahead and add it to the running list in this thread:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...scussion/1364-made-usa-versus-made-china.html



sscotsman said:


> Updated list!
> the Chinese brand names are getting so numerous, I have now put them in alphabetical order!
> Below is copied and pasted from previous posts, with updated names:
> 
> ...


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

bad69cat said:


> $400 isn't to bad for a new machine


it is bad if you are spending $400 for a useless piece of junk that is essentially pre-broken when its brand new.
which most of these are.



bad69cat said:


> and it will probably perform just fine.


maybe, if you are really lucky it will work fine for the first one or two uses, before issues begin.

Past experience by many buyers says: just don't bother, the low cost is SO not worth it.
yeah, its cheap..So was the Yugo..same concept.

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF thisnismine


The big advantage is it's new and it has a warranty. The 6.5hp on a 22" should be a good match and not leave you wanting. The question is who would you take it to if it needed work or are you able to handle most repairs yourself ??
That, and where do you get parts for it ??
These are all good things to know before you buy it and before you need them rather than when it's sitting in the garage with a broken thingamabob and no one to take it to and no where to get one from.

Most of us will likely advise you to pick up an older, better built used machine but that usually means you need to be able and willing to do some repairs and maintenance yourself.


----------



## man114 (Nov 25, 2013)

Depends on your level of knowledge when it comes to service and maintaining the machine. I bought a Powerland recently very cheaply. It is a 100% MTD clone aside from the chute. Every part I've examined is a direct interchange. The reviews suggest the largest problem areas are the belts and tires. Typically belts are hit and miss as it is. I've replaced more than a few belts with Tractor Supply's Kevlar reinforced ones so long as the size was the same with far better results anyway. Tires or tubes are a dime a dozen at Harbor Freight. Unless I run over a boulder I'm bound to come out ahead (I may actually buy another).

However I spent $250 less than a comparable MTD and have worked with snow blowers and small engines enough that I'm milking a Roper 8/26 I garbage picked probably 9 years ago. 

It is very unlikely there won't be minor kinks with an all Chinese blower. Tighten and check everything. Be prepared for a few minor adjustments. If all that is too much then it isn't something worth even pursuing unless it is dirt cheap.


----------



## thisnismine (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks for all the insight. I think I'll past on the YARDMAX and maybe picking up a single stage TORO. I would love to get a used, but I'm a first time buyer and wouldn't know what to look for. I watched the video linked in the other posts but not sure if it's enough, since I still lack the experience.


----------



## Blackfin (Jan 25, 2016)

Looked it up on Amazon. Outwardly, it looks like a nice machine. Reviews on Amazon are all over the place though; some love it, some loathe it.

With a 10" impeller and a decent OHV engine it's probably going to perform well (keeping in mind that most 2 stage blowers respond really, really well to the "impeller-mod"). I think the question for me is how well built it is, the quality of the steel, the paint, the welds etc.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Blackfin said:


> . I think the question for me is how well built it is, the quality of the steel, the paint, the welds etc.


You already have the answers to all those questions..the bottom half of post #4 in this thread. 

Scot


----------



## Blackfin (Jan 25, 2016)

sscotsman said:


> You already have the answers to all those questions..the bottom half of post #4 in this thread.
> 
> Scot


I don't immediately subscribe to the "made in china == ****" narrative though I am, er, suspicious. 

The Chinese-made Rato engine I swapped onto my Troy Bilt kicks ass. I believe the Predator swaps popular with many are also MIC, likely in the same factory as my Rato.

The steel used in "Made in USA brands" likely comes from China as do (I wager) the engines, controls and cables.

There are definite political & ideological reasons to object to things made there but I don't know if it's fair to lump _everything_ made there into the suspect-quality file.

To each his own.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Blackfin said:


> sscotsman said:
> 
> 
> > You already have the answers to all those questions..the bottom half of post #4 in this thread.
> ...


That's fine..except none of the very negative customers reviews, and threads in this very forum, are based on vague political ideology or hunches or stereotypes..they are all based on actual real-world experinces with the actual products from people who bought and used them. .links at the bottom of post #4.

Scot


----------



## Liz (Feb 2, 2021)

thisnismine said:


> Hi first time poster here. I tried to search but didn't find any discussion on this particular two stage snow blower. YARDMAX YB5765 Two-Stage Snow Blower, 6.5 hp, 196cc, 22"
> I'm debating if I should give this a shot at $400, it has an loncin engine.
> 
> What do you guys think? At this price range, would you rather just get a single stage. I'm located in the NYC area with a one car driveway.


We bought ours 3 years ago, so far it has been great, as we have a gravel driveway this allows us to raise the blades so that it doesn`t throw gravel all over the place. Bought it through Hayneedle and it was delivered in 4 days. It takes a bit of time to put it together but worth it!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Liz










.


----------

